# BootCamp se bloque a la partition



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, je suis sur High Sierra (J'ai aucun SSD). Et hier j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac, tout se passe bien, installation, et partition mais ça a bugger a la configuration de Windows 10. Donc je supprime l'ancienne partition pour tout refaire, je refait tout, mais ça bloque a la partition, la barre bleu reste pleine avec l'effet des petite barre clair qui avance en diagonale. J'ai chercher sur Google, mais je n'est rien trouver qui a put m'aider.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Salut

Peux-tu donner les retours depuis le terminal de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Peux-tu donner les retours depuis le terminal de :
> *diskutil list*


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                584C1490-C8A8-422F-946B-509E62D91767

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              3.0 TB     disk2s1


Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Pas de problèmes de ce coté là.
As-tu redémarré le Mac?


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Si tu tentes d'installer Windows avec Boot Camp dans un disque dur externe, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer. Il faut impérativement faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné.


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas de problèmes de ce coté là.
> As-tu redémarré le Mac?


Bien sur, plusieur fois



Locke a dit:


> Si tu tentes d'installer Windows avec Boot Camp dans un disque dur externe, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer. Il faut impérativement faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné.


Le disque dur externe je l'utilise comme cle usb


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Bien sur, plusieur fois


Le corestorage ne te sert à rien (pas de Filevault).
Tu peux tenter la commande :
*diskutil cs revert 584C1490-C8A8-422F-946B-509E62D91767*
puis tu redémarres et tente de réinstaller Win.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Le disque dur externe je l'utilise comme cle usb


Tu es sûr ? Donc c'est normal que ton disque dur USB soit formaté en FAT32 ?

De plus, dans ton disque dur interne, on ne voit pas la partition pour Windows ?


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? Donc c'est normal que ton disque dur USB soit formaté en FAT32 ?
> 
> De plus, dans ton disque dur interne, on ne voit pas la partition pour Windows ?



C’est que j’ai tout supprimé, pour tout refaire à partir de zéro avec votre aide


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> C’est que j’ai tout supprimé, pour tout refaire à partir de zéro avec votre aide


Donc, c'est normal que ton disque dur USB de 3 To soit formaté en FAT32 et avec ce nom...


Onnwen a dit:


> 1: DOS_FAT_32 *WININSTALL* 3.0 TB disk2s1


...parce que ça prête à confusion !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> C’est que j’ai tout supprimé, pour tout refaire à partir de zéro avec votre aide


Tente la manip du post #8


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente la manip du post #8


C’est ce que je suis en train de fair 

Ça fonctionne ! Il est en train de fair la partition ! Merci mille fois pour ton aide jeanjd63 !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Octobre 2017)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

C'est pas encore gagné, on attend la fin.


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas encore gagné, on attend la fin.



En effet  Windows me demande où je veux installer Windows je choisi quelle disque ?

Je viens de trouver


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> En effet  Windows me demande où je veux installer Windows je choisi quelle disque ?


Non, ce n'est pas Windows qui doit demander ou l'installer, mais Boot Camp qui doit préparer *une partition temporaire en FAT32* dans le disque dur interne, qui lui-même ne doit pas être *partitionné*.

Une fois que tu as sous Boot Camp indiqué la taille de la partition à réserver pour Windows, elle portera le nom de Bootcamp, puis passera la main à l'installeur de Windows. Il faudra donc dans le menu d'installation de Windows, sélectionner cette partition Bootcamp et la formater en NTFS et continuer l'installation.

Attention, il ne faut surtout pas passer les étapes lors de l'installation et en aucun cas formater en NTFS avant, car ce sera voué à un échec total !

Pourquoi ton disque dur USB de 3 To est formaté en FAT32 ? C'est normal ou est-ce une erreur ?


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas Windows qui doit demander ou l'installer, mais Boot Camp qui doit préparer *une partition temporaire en FAT32* dans le disque dur interne, qui lui-même ne doit pas être *partitionné*.
> 
> Une fois que tu as sous Boot Camp indiqué la taille de la partition à réserver pour Windows, elle portera le nom de Bootcamp, puis passera la main à l'installeur de Windows. Il faudra donc dans le menu d'installation de Windows, sélectionner cette partition Bootcamp et la formater en NTFS et continuer l'installation.
> 
> ...



J’ai passer de passage sans erreur, mais ensuite après l’installation Windows redémarre, et continue encore 2-3 fois jusqu’à qu’il y ai un message d’erreur « Windows n’a pas put redémarré correctement » ou un truc du genre, je dois fair quoi?


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Année, modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ne connait rien ?

Est-ce qu'il a un lecteur CD/DVD ? Si oui, généralement il faut impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé.


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Année, modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ne connait rien ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il a un lecteur CD/DVD ? Si oui, généralement il faut impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé.



MacMini fin 2014, que avec un i5 et aucun lecteur CD/DVD


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Boot Camp te propose bien d'utiliser un fichier .iso pour faire l'installation de Windows ? Si oui, quelle version de Windows et d'ou provient-elle ?


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Boot Camp te propose bien d'utiliser un fichier .iso pour faire l'installation de Windows ? Si oui, quelle version de Windows et d'ou provient-elle ?



Windows 10 depuis le site officiel de Microsoft


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Une fois que tu as sous Boot Camp indiqué la taille de la partition à réserver pour Windows, elle portera le nom de Bootcamp, puis passera la main à l'installeur de Windows. Il faudra donc dans le menu d'installation de Windows, sélectionner cette partition Bootcamp et la formater en NTFS et continuer l'installation.
> 
> 2) Attention, il ne faut surtout pas passer les étapes lors de l'installation et en aucun cas formater en NTFS avant, car ce sera voué à un échec total !
> 
> 3) Pourquoi ton disque dur USB de 3 To est formaté en FAT32 ? C'est normal ou est-ce une erreur ?


Questions posées en réponse #18 et sans réponse !
1) est-ce que cette étape se passe sans problème ?
2) c'est impératif
3) pas de réponse ?


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Questions posées en réponse #18 et sans réponse !
> 1) est-ce que cette étape se passe sans problème ?
> 2) c'est impératif
> 3) pas de réponse ?



Mais je t’es répondu déjà deux fois ! Non je n’ai pas eu de problème ! Le problème survient quand l’installateur Windows redémarre


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Ben non, rien sur le fait que ton disque dur de 3 To soit en FAT32.


Onnwen a dit:


> Le problème survient quand l’installateur Windows redémarre


Pour que Windows redémarre et continue l'installation, il faut passer une étape obligatoire qui est de formater en NTFS la partition qui se nomme *BOOTCAMP*, attention à l'orthographe, car ce n'est pas Boot Camp.

Alors, as-tu formaté en NTFS, de plus cela ne peut se faire que depuis le menu d'installation de Windows l'option Formater apparaît en petit dans le bas de la fenêtre ?


----------



## Onnwen (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, rien sur le fait que ton disque dur de 3 To soit en FAT32.
> 
> Pour que Windows redémarre et continue l'installation, il faut passer une étape obligatoire qui est de formater en NTFS la partition qui se nomme *BOOTCAMP*, attention à l'orthographe, car ce n'est pas Boot Camp.
> 
> ...



Oui j’ai bien cliqué sur le petit bouton pour le formater. Et pour mon disque dur c’est que c’est BOOTCAMP qui m’as demander de le formater en FAT.


----------



## Onnwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Comme message d’erreur il me donne ça «  Erreur ou redémarrage imprévu de l’ordinateur. Impossible continuer l’installation de Windows. Pour installer Windows choisire OK pour redémarrer l’ordinateur. » Et quand je fait ok ça refait la même chose


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Comme message d’erreur il me donne ça « Erreur ou redémarrage imprévu de l’ordinateur. Impossible continuer l’installation de Windows. Pour installer Windows choisire OK pour redémarrer l’ordinateur. » Et quand je fait ok ça refait la même chose


Oui mais…


Onnwen a dit:


> Oui j’ai bien cliqué sur le petit bouton pour le formater. Et pour mon disque dur c’est que c’est BOOTCAMP qui m’as demander de le formater en FAT.


…pour ton disque dur USB de 3 To, tu ne t'en sers pas pour faire faire l'installation ? Parce que là, pour moi ce n'est toujours pas clair ?

Par défaut, Boot Camp ne fera l'installation d'une version de Windows que *dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac* qui lui-même ne doit pas être partitionné.


----------



## Onnwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais…
> 
> …pour ton disque dur USB de 3 To, tu ne t'en sers pas pour faire faire l'installation ? Parce que là, pour moi ce n'est toujours pas clair ?
> 
> Par défaut, Boot Camp ne fera l'installation d'une version de Windows que *dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac* qui lui-même ne doit pas être partitionné.



Bah si j’ai bien compris dans mon disque dur il y a le fichier iso


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Ben non, vu le nom tu as tenté de faire l'installation dessus...


Onnwen a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (external, physical):
> 
> #: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


…il y a quoi maintenant dedans ? Ne connecte pas ce disque dur USB de 3 To lors de l'installation de Windows avec Boot Camp, ça  va fiche le binz !

Le fichier .iso de Windows doit se trouver dans le disque dur interne, par exemple le stocker dans le dossier Téléchargements.


----------



## Onnwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, vu le nom tu as tenté de faire l'installation dessus...
> 
> …il y a quoi maintenant dedans ? Ne connecte pas ce disque dur USB de 3 To lors de l'installation de Windows avec Boot Camp, ça  va fiche le binz !
> 
> Le fichier .iso de Windows doit se trouver dans le disque dur interne, par exemple le stocker dans le dossier Téléchargements.



Au moment où il me demande de sélectionner le fichier iso, il me propose seulement mon disque dur externe, donc j’ai supposé qu’il fallait le mettre la

Mon problème c’est que quand je choisi mon disque de démarrage il me donne le message d’erreur que j’ai cité plus haut


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Au moment où il me demande de sélectionner le fichier iso, il me propose seulement mon disque dur externe, donc j’ai supposé qu’il fallait le mettre la


Négatif, c'est à toi de sélectionner le fichier .iso pour indiquer à Boot Camp ou il se trouve. Tu dois faire une erreur quelque part, quel est le nom exact de ton fichier .iso ?


Onnwen a dit:


> Mon problème c’est que quand je choisi mon disque de démarrage il me donne le message d’erreur que j’ai cité plus haut


Tu n'as pas à choisir ton disque de démarrage ! Regarde bien la copie d'écran de la réponse #26, si tu indiques l'endroit exact ou se trouve le fichier .iso, Boot Camp passera la main à l'installeur de Windows. Tu dois avoir cette fenêtre, donc dans cet état, il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition qui porte le nom de BOOTCAMP et surtout pas une autre partition.

Ce n'est qu'à ce moment-là que tu dois formater cette partition BOOTCAMP en NTFS pour que l'installeur de Windows démarre l'installation. Sorti de là, tu n'arriveras à rien.


----------



## Onnwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, c'est à toi de sélectionner le fichier .iso pour indiquer à Boot Camp ou il se trouve. Tu dois faire une erreur quelque part, quel est le nom exact de ton fichier .iso ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas à choisir ton disque de démarrage ! Regarde bien la copie d'écran de la réponse #26, si tu indiques l'endroit exact ou se trouve le fichier .iso, Boot Camp passera la main à l'installeur de Windows. Tu dois avoir cette fenêtre, donc dans cet état, il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition qui porte le nom de BOOTCAMP et surtout pas une autre partition.
> 
> Ce n'est qu'à ce moment-là que tu dois formater cette partition BOOTCAMP en NTFS pour que l'installeur de Windows démarre l'installation. Sorti de là, tu n'arriveras à rien.



Mais tu n’as pas compris ! J’ai bien choisi la partition BOOTCAMP et j’ai choisi la langue du clavier et tout, et il a commencé l’installation (ou il y a les cinq lignes avec les pourcentages d’agencement) Mais le problème je l’ai après, quand il dois redémarrer !


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Là, je ne vois pas car depuis El Capitan l’assistant Boot Camp peut en effet se passer complètement de clé USB ou de DVD. L’image ISO et les pilotes _(toujours téléchargés automatiquement)_ sont placés dans une petite partition spécifique en FAT32, nommée OSXRESERVED, qui va servir de base d’installation pour Windows. Une fois le système et les pilotes en place, elle est supprimée et ses Go sont réinjectés dans la partition OS X principale.

Il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB, ne garder que le clavier et la souris, tout disque dur USB connecté posera un problème.


----------



## Onnwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Là, je ne vois pas car depuis El Capitan l’assistant Boot Camp peut en effet se passer complètement de clé USB ou de DVD. L’image ISO et les pilotes _(toujours téléchargés automatiquement)_ sont placés dans une petite partition spécifique en FAT32, nommée OSXRESERVED, qui va servir de base d’installation pour Windows. Une fois le système et les pilotes en place, elle est supprimée et ses Go sont réinjectés dans la partition OS X principale.
> 
> Il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB, ne garder que le clavier et la souris, tout disque dur USB connecté posera un problème.



Je refait tout depuis le début ? A partir de Boot Camp ?


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Au stade ou tu en es, il serait intéressant de voir comment est ton disque dur en recommençant la manipulation de la réponse #2.


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Là, je ne vois pas car depuis El Capitan l’assistant Boot Camp peut en effet se passer complètement de clé USB ou de DVD. L’image ISO et les pilotes _(toujours téléchargés automatiquement)_ sont placés dans une petite partition spécifique en FAT32, nommée OSXRESERVED, qui va servir de base d’installation pour Windows. Une fois le système et les pilotes en place, elle est supprimée et ses Go sont réinjectés dans la partition OS X principale.
> 
> Il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB, ne garder que le clavier et la souris, tout disque dur USB connecté posera un problème.



Je suis en train de réessayer l’installation avec seulement ma souris et mon clavier de connecté, mais Bootcamp me dis « Aucune unité USB connecté au système. Insérer une unité USB pour continuer »


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Au stade ou tu en es, il serait intéressant de voir comment est ton disque dur en recommençant la manipulation de la réponse #2.


Quand il n'y a pas le disque dur connecte 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            463.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         36.2 GB    disk0s4

Quand le disque dur est connecte 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            463.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         36.2 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              3.0 TB     disk1s1


Mac-mini-de-Onnwen:~ Onnwen$


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2017)

Salut *Onnwen
*
Cette ligne concernant la partition où doit être installé Windows :

```
4: Microsoft Basic Data 36.2 GB disk0s4
```

montre qu'aucun volume montable (qui serait intitulé *BOOTCAMP*) n'est défini sur la partition *disk0s4*. Je me demande si cette partition est encore exploitable en l'état. Si tu veux la supprimer et récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD* > tu n'as qu'à le dire et je te passerai les 2 commandes qui effectuent cette opération.

Par ailleurs > n'allouer que *36 Go* à une partition *BOOTCAMP* > çe me semble beaucoup trop peu. Surtout que tu as quand même un disque de *500 Go*. Il faudait connaître la taille actuelle des données dans le volume *Macintosh HD* pour voir quelle marge d'espace libre tu possèdes. Je peux aussi te passer une commande pour le mesurer.


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Onnwen
> *
> Cette ligne concernant la partition où doit être installé Windows :
> 
> ...



Enfaite mon problème c’est que à la fin de l’installation de Windows, quand il redémarre il me donne un message d’erreur c’est tout et j’ai donner que 36Go car j’ai besoin de fair tourner seulement un logiciel et quelques jeux. Et sur Macintosh HD j’utilise +ou- 460Go


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> j’ai donner que 36Go


Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et officiellement il faut au minimum 55 Go. Tu es loin du compte avec seulement 36 Go. Par curiosité, quel est donc ce logiciel que tu souhaites installer, ne parlons pas des jeux ?


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et officiellement il faut au minimum 55 Go. Tu es loin du compte avec seulement 36 Go. Par curiosité, quel est donc ce logiciel que tu souhaites installer, ne parlons pas des jeux ?



J’aurais besoin d’utiliser Lumion, mais dans ce cas là comment je peux augmenter la taille de ma partition, je dois tout refaire ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> J’aurais besoin d’utiliser Lumion, mais dans ce cas là comment je peux augmenter la taille de ma partition, je dois tout refaire ?



Ce n'est pas bien long...
Tu relances assistant BootCamp en lui demandant de supprimer la partition BootCamp. 
Puis tu relances l'assistant BootCamp et tu crées une nouvelle partition BootCamp de 60 Go au moins cette fois.


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce n'est pas bien long...
> Tu relances assistant BootCamp en lui demandant de supprimer la partition BootCamp.
> Puis tu relances l'assistant BootCamp et tu crées une nouvelle partition BootCamp de 60 Go au moins cette fois.


Ça dois être la cinquième fois que je refait tout, mais bon ! [emoji52]


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

La phase réellement longue c'est l'installation de Windows, puis ses multiples mises à jour... 
Pour l'instant tu n'es pas arrivé à cette étape et même si tu as fait 5 fois les étapes préliminaires, ce n'est l'affaire que de quelques minutes.


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> La phase réellement longue c'est l'installation de Windows, puis ses multiples mises à jour...
> Pour l'instant tu n'es pas arrivé à cette étape et même si tu as fait 5 fois les étapes préliminaires, ce n'est l'affaire que de quelques minutes.



Mais ducoup tu penses que si j’avais ce message d’erreur c’était car il n’y avait pas assez d’espace ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Mais ducoup tu penses que si j’avais ce message d’erreur c’était car il n’y avait pas assez d’espace ?



Je n'en sais rien, je n'ai jamais essayé d'installer Windows sur une partition aussi petite... mais c'est possible, si l'installeur de Windows ne trouve aucune partition de taille suffisante.


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

J’ai l’impression que Bootcamp c’est bloqué en plein milieu de la partition, je fait quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

Commence par essayer d'expliquer plus clairement ce qui se passe...


----------



## Onnwen (10 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Commence par essayer d'expliquer plus clairement ce qui se passe...



j’ai bien tout refait comme vous m’avez indiqué mais le message d’erreur persiste !

Après la fase «  Chargement des dispositifs » l’ordinateur redémarre et après quelques secondes j’ai le message d’erreur


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

Donc tu as reformatté la partition en NTFS puis l'installeur de Windows redémarre le mac et là tu as un message d'erreur, c'est ça?
Ton disque externe USB est bien débranché?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc tu as reformatté la partition en NTFS puis l'installeur de Windows redémarre le mac et là tu as un message d'erreur, c'est ça?
> Ton disque externe USB est bien débranché?



A quelle moment je dois détaché le disque externe, car j’ai un Mac mini et je ne peux pas procédé à l’installation sans


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Le mieux serait que ce disque usb ne soit jamais connecté. 
Pourquoi en as-tu besoin?
Tu n'as pas la place sur le disque interne pour y loger l'image iso de Windows le temps de l'installation ?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> A quelle moment je dois détaché le disque externe, car j’ai un Mac mini et je ne peux pas procédé à l’installation sans


Depuis le début je te demande de déconnecté tout matériel USB, ce n'est pas sans raison. De plus je te demande ou es stocké le fichier .iso de Windows et c'est toujours sans réponse ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Mais je suis sur Mac mini et je suis obligé de garder le disque usb pour le téléchargement !


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis le début je te demande de déconnecté tout matériel USB, ce n'est pas sans raison. De plus je te demande ou es stocké le fichier .iso de Windows et c'est toujours sans réponse ?



Il est stocké dans le disque USB


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Et bien copie le fichier iso sur ton disque interne, ce qui te permettra de te passer du disque externe USB pendant l'installation de Windows via BootCamp.

Ce qui nécessite une clé USB (sauf sur les modèles de Mac listés dans ta copie d'écran) ce sont les drivers Windows adaptés à ton Mac qu'Assistant BootCamp te fait télécharger depuis les serveurs d'Apple. 

Une fois ces drivers copiés sur clé USB, tu peux retirer la clé USB car elle ne sera necessaire qu'une fois Windows installé et demarré.


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et bien copie le fichier iso sur ton disque interne, ce qui te permettra de te passer du disque externe USB pendant l'installation de Windows via BootCamp.
> 
> Ce qui nécessite une clé USB (sauf sur les modèles de Mac listés dans ta copie d'écran) ce sont les drivers Windows adaptés à ton Mac qu'Assistant BootCamp te fait télécharger depuis les serveurs d'Apple.
> 
> Une fois ces drivers copiés sur clé USB, tu peux retirer la clé USB car elle ne sera necessaire qu'une fois Windows installé et demarré.



Ducoup le .iso je le compie ou, dans quelle fichier ? Simplement sur le bureau ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Tu le mets où tu veux, de toutes façons tu devras indiquer l'endroit où il se trouve à l'assistant BootCamp. Le Bureau c'est bien


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Il est stocké dans le disque USB


Je t'ai demandé de le mettre dans le dossier Téléchargements depuis un bon moment. Une clé un un disque dur USB ne serviront que pour télécharger et stocker les pilotes qu'il faut installer une fois que l'installation de Windows sera terminée.


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Ok, donc je récapitule tout se que j’ai compris. J’ouvre Bootcamp et je coche les trois cases, ensuite je fait suivant et j’indique ou se trouve le .iso. Puis j’attends et j’indique combien de Go dois prendre ma parution Windows et l’ordinateur redémarre avec l’installateur Windows ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Il y aura, avant le redémarrage, la phase de téléchargement des pilotes à placer sur une clé USB (ou ton disque USB) et dont tu auras besoin plus tard, une fois Windows installé et demarré. (Mais si tu as  déjà réalisé cette étape, inutile de recommencer)


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Et bien j’ai toujours ce problème !


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Alors là... je rends mon tablier. 
Je ne comprends pas ce qui peut coincer sur ton Mac pour que l'installeur de Windows plante de cette façon systématiquement. 

Et je ne connais pas suffisamment Windows pour savoir si il enregistre quelque part un fichier donnant plus de détails sur les raisons du blocage.

Ce message d'erreur ne semble pas inconnu quand on le tape sur Google... 

Au fait, je ne sais plus si tu l'as dit, il vient d'où ton iso de Windows? C'est une image venant directement dupe chez Microsoft?
C'est pas une version OEM dédiée à un modele particulier de PC?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Ok, donc je récapitule tout se que j’ai compris. J’ouvre Bootcamp et je coche les trois cases, ensuite je fait suivant et j’indique ou se trouve le .iso. Puis j’attends et j’indique combien de Go dois prendre ma parution Windows et l’ordinateur redémarre avec l’installateur Windows ?


Jusque là tout va bien, mais il faut télécharger les pilotes que te proposes Boot Camp dans une clé ou un disque dur USB _(que tu as)_. Dans le menu de partition que te proposera Boot Camp, tu réserves au minimum 55 Go.

Une fois tout cela fait, l'installeur de Windows se lancera, tu connais déjà. A un moment donné, l'installeur de Windows te proposera une copie d'écran que je mentionne en réponse  #24, il faudra bien sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP, puis un clic sur Formater et sélectionner NTFS, l'installeur de Windows continuera avec un ou plusieurs redémarrages.

*Edit :* je viens de lire tes réponses, mais ou as-tu mis le fichier .iso de Windows ? Il faut qu'il soit impérativement dans le disque dur interne du Mac et déconnecter tout matériel USB en ne gardant que le clavier et la souris et si possible en filaire. Bien souvent il y a des problèmes avec le Bluetooth.

Est-ce que tu passes l'étape du formatage en NTFS ?
Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso de Windows qui doit-être une version 10 en 64 bits ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Jusque là tout va bien, mais il faut télécharger les pilotes que te proposes Boot Camp dans une clé ou un disque dur USB _(que tu as)_. Dans le menu de partition que te proposera Boot Camp, tu réserves au minimum 55 Go.
> 
> Une fois tout cela fait, l'installeur de Windows se lancera, tu connais déjà. A un moment donné, l'installeur de Windows te proposera une copie d'écran que je mentionne en réponse  #24, il faudra bien sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP, puis un clic sur Formater et sélectionner NTFS, l'installeur de Windows continuera avec un ou plusieurs redémarrages.
> 
> ...



Donc si j’ai bien compris je dois déconnecté mon disque dur au moment où le mac passe de OSX à l’installateur Windows ? Mon .iso est en 64bits et se nomme : Win10_1703_French_x64.iso

Et aussi je n’avais pas précisé, mais quand le mac passe à l’installateur Windows une led rouge s’allume dans la prise audio


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Si ça peux vous aider à comprendre mon problème voilà la partition Windows


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Ton disque externe, tu le débranches et tu le ranges dans un coffre loin de ton Mac!!! 

(Pour la led rouge c'est normal. C'est juste que faute de pilote de cette prise jack, elle passe en numérique optique)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Donc si j’ai bien compris je dois déconnecté mon disque dur au moment où le mac passe de OSX à l’installateur Windows ?


Négatif !!! C'est durant toute la procédure d'installation depuis le lancement de Boot Camp qu'il faut qu'aucun matériel USB ne soit connecté. Là macOS stocke dans les barrettes mémoires toutes les informations et considère jusqu'à extinction complète d'un Mac qu'il y a toujours du matériel USB de connecté.


Onnwen a dit:


> Mon .iso est en 64bits et se nomme : Win10_1703_French_x64.iso


OK, ce fichier .iso est bien valide.


Onnwen a dit:


> Et aussi je n’avais pas précisé, mais quand le mac passe à l’installateur Windows une led rouge s’allume dans la prise audio


Aucune importance.

Tu es bon, pour tout recommencer, on se fiche du contenu du dossier de Windows, tu effaces tout et tu recommences.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> *Edit :* je viens de lire tes réponses, mais ou as-tu mis le fichier .iso de Windows ? Il faut qu'il soit impérativement dans le disque dur interne du Mac et déconnecter tout matériel USB en ne gardant que le clavier et la souris et si possible en filaire. Bien souvent il y a des problèmes avec le Bluetooth.
> 
> Est-ce que tu passes l'étape du formatage en NTFS ?
> Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso de Windows qui doit-être une version 10 en 64 bits ?


Et si tu répondais à toutes les questions sans en omettre une, ce serait intéressant que tu en tiennes compte, car on tourne en rond depuis le début !


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et si tu répondais à toutes les questions sans en omettre une, ce serait intéressant que tu en tiennes compte, car on tourne en rond depuis le début !



Oui l’étape du formatage je le passe sans problème c’est après le chargement des périphériques que le problème survient


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Quand je fait continuer j’ai ça !


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Attends, attends, il y a un problème! Quelle est la version exacte de ton Mac et là je veux une copie d'écran de /A propos de ce Mac.

Ta copie d'écran indique tu veux installer Windows 7...




...or, tu as un fichier .iso de Windows 10...


Onnwen a dit:


> Mon .iso est en 64bits et se nomme : Win10_1703_French_x64.iso


...il y a un binz quelque part. 

Elle sort d'ou cette version de Boot Camp ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Attends, attends, il y a un problème! Quelle est la version exacte de ton Mac et là je veux une copie d'écran de /A propos de ce Mac.
> 
> Ta copie d'écran indique tu veux installer Windows 7...
> 
> ...



C’est la version de Bootcamp que j’ai sur mon mac sans rien installer, je dois la mettre à jour peux être ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Alors là, je rends mon tablier, il y a vraiment un binz, tu es sous macOS High Sierra et ta version de Boot Camp propose un menu pour installer une version de Windows 7 ou ultérieure  alors que tu as un fichier .iso de Windows 10.

Chercher l'erreur avec Boot Camp 6.1.0 ?

En passant, 4 Go de mémoire, c'est trop peu depuis la version de El Capitan, il est conseillé d'avoir au moins 8 Go de mémoire.

Par curiosité, si tu as bien téléchargé les pilotes, a priori c'est bien le cas puisque la seconde option est grisée, décoche la première option Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou ultérieure, vu que tu as un fichier .iso de Windows 10, mais que l'on ne sait toujours pas ou tu l'as stocké !


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Alors là, je rends mon tablier, il y a vraiment un binz, tu es sous macOS High Sierra et ta version de Boot Camp propose un menu pour installer une version de Windows 7 ou ultérieure  alors que tu as un fichier .iso de Windows 10.
> 
> Chercher l'erreur avec Boot Camp 6.1.0 ?
> 
> ...



Je le mets là 





Et pour moi le « Windows 7 ou ultérieur » signifie qu’on peux installer Windows 7 - 8 et 10


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, si tu as bien téléchargé les pilotes, a priori c'est bien le cas puisque la seconde option est grisée, décoche la première option Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou ultérieure, vu que tu as un fichier .iso de Windows 10, mais que l'on ne sait toujours pas ou tu l'as stocké !


Tu as tenté en ayant décoché ce je mentionne en rouge ?

Ton fichier .iso ne pose pas de problème mais la copie d'écran oui et ça ne va pas du tout. As-tu une clé USB de 8 Go de disponible, histoire de voir si pour le disque de destination Boot Camp tentera de créer une clé bootable ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Voilà ce que j’ai quand je décoche la première case, c’est ce que je devrais avoir ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Et quand je garde seulement la dernière de coché j’ai ça


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Dans ta réponse #78 la copie d'écran est plus que normale et indique bien que Boot Camp veut utiliser ton disque USB pour enregistrer les pilotes de Windows. Donc, oui tu refais cette étape et tu continues pour voir ce qu'il se passe.

Dans ta réponse #79, il faut impérativement réserver un espace de 55 Go minimum, ça fait 3 fois que je te le mentionne. Vu que ton disque dur est plein et qu'il n'y a justement plus que 55 Go de libre, tu tourneras en rond jusqu'à la fin des temps.

Il faut savoir que Windows ne prend à la base que 7,8 Go après installation, je fais court, mais il y a un dossier winSXS qui stocke en 1,2,3, voire 5 exemplaires des fichiers .dll qui sont utilisés par des logiciels et le système. Ce qui fait qu'en très peu de temps, Windows occupe réellement un espace compris entre 25 est 35 Go sans avoir installé de gros logiciels. D'ou la recommandation d'Apple de réserver 55 Go. Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ta réponse #79, il faut impérativement réserver un espace de 55 Go minimum, ça fait 3 fois que je te le mentionne.


Mais oui je sais ! J’ai juste pris le screen comme ça.



Locke a dit:


> Dans ta réponse #78 la copie d'écran est plus que normale et indique bien que Boot Camp veut utiliser ton disque USB pour enregistrer les pilotes de Windows. Donc, oui tu refais cette étape et tu continues pour voir ce qu'il se passe.



J’essaye demain et je te dirais se qu’il se passe


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

Je pense que c'est parce que ce Mac Mini peut accueillir aussi bien Windows 7 que Windows 8 ou Windows 10 qu'on a cet ecran proposant l'installation de Windows 7 ou supérieur. 
Sur les Macs plus récents, seul Windows 10 peut être installé et on a un ecran tout autre (juste la réglette pour ajuster la taille de la partition BootCamp et au dessus le chemin d'accès au fichier iso)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

@Onnwen
Relis ma réponse #80, car j'ai édité.


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Mais ducoup là je dois toujours laisser le disque connecté ?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Mais ducoup là je dois toujours laisser le disque connecté ?


Dans ce cas de figure, tu peux, mais j'avoue que le mieux est bien une clé USB de 8 Go.


----------



## Onnwen (11 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux, mais j'avoue que le mieux est bien une clé USB de 8 Go.



Ça changerait quoi ?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> Ça changerait quoi ?


Moi je parle du cas de figure de ta réponse #78 ou Boot Camp cherche bien à enregistrer les pilotes et non pas créer un disque démarrable.


----------



## Onnwen (12 Octobre 2017)

J’ai encore ce problème, cette fois j’ai tout filmé comment je t’envoie la vidéo ?


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> J’ai encore ce problème, cette fois j’ai tout filmé comment je t’envoie la vidéo ?


Pas d'autre solution que de la mettre sur Youtube.

Sinon, tu as essayé avec une clé USB pour stocker les pilotes comme dans ta copie d'écran de ta réponse #78 ?


----------



## Onnwen (12 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pas d'autre solution que de la mettre sur Youtube.
> 
> Sinon, tu as essayé avec une clé USB pour stocker les pilotes comme dans ta copie d'écran de ta réponse #78 ?



Voilà la vidéo


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

En résumé, l'installation via Boot Camp ne pose aucun problème, ouf. C'est durant la phase d'initialisation finale que le problème survient et bloque à 18 %. J'ai fait un arrêt sur image et tu as juste avant le message d'erreur un écran vert qui est un cousin de l'écran bleu, communément appelé écran de la mort.

Cette variante d'écran vert n'est pas parfaitement ciblée, il se peut que ce soit la puce graphique avec un pilote incompatible, le disque dur ayant quelques soucis, etc, mais Microsoft ne cible pas particulièrement une cause pérenne !

Au final, tout se passe bien pour l'installation, mais il y a un bug qu'il va être quasiment impossible à résoudre. Par curiosité, refais un téléchargement d'une version de Windows 10 et retente une nouvelle installation, il se pourrait que le fichier .iso que tu possèdes soit un peu corrompu _(j'en doute, mais sait-on jamais ?)_.


----------



## Onnwen (13 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> En résumé, l'installation via Boot Camp ne pose aucun problème, ouf. C'est durant la phase d'initialisation finale que le problème survient et bloque à 18 %. J'ai fait un arrêt sur image et tu as juste avant le message d'erreur un écran vert qui est un cousin de l'écran bleu, communément appelé écran de la mort.
> 
> Cette variante d'écran vert n'est pas parfaitement ciblée, il se peut que ce soit la puce graphique avec un pilote incompatible, le disque dur ayant quelques soucis, etc, mais Microsoft ne cible pas particulièrement une cause pérenne !
> 
> Au final, tout se passe bien pour l'installation, mais il y a un bug qu'il va être quasiment impossible à résoudre. Par curiosité, refais un téléchargement d'une version de Windows 10 et retente une nouvelle installation, il se pourrait que le fichier .iso que tu possèdes soit un peu corrompu _(j'en doute, mais sait-on jamais ?)_.



J’ai déjà refait en téléchargeant un autre .iso


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2017)

juste pour être sûr... au stade d'installation où l'installeur de Windows plante, tu n'as bien plus rien de branché en usb?


----------



## Onnwen (13 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> juste pour être sûr... au stade d'installation où l'installeur de Windows plante, tu n'as bien plus rien de branché en usb?



En usb : clavier et souris
En HDMI : l’écran 
Et puis le câble d’alimentation


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2017)

Ce pourrait-il que l'installeur Windows soit "allergique" à l'écran en HDMI?

J'imagine que tu dois en avoir marre de toutes ces tentatives infructueuses, mais j'essaierais une dernière fois en débranchant le cable hdmi au moment où l'installeur commence à inspecter les périphériques (le début de ta video).

Ca va être chaud de te retrouver sans écran, mais tu peux tenter de laisser tourner un temps suffisant pour dépasser le stade où il plante habituellement (les fameux 18%) puis tu retranches l'écran pour vérifier si il a pu continuer ou si... il est à nouveau planté au même endroit.


----------



## Onnwen (13 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce pourrait-il que l'installeur Windows soit "allergique" à l'écran en HDMI?
> 
> J'imagine que tu dois en avoir marre de toutes ces tentatives infructueuses, mais j'essaierais une dernière fois en débranchant le cable hdmi au moment où l'installeur commence à inspecter les périphériques (le début de ta video).
> 
> Ca va être chaud de te retrouver sans écran, mais tu peux tenter de laisser tourner un temps suffisant pour dépasser le stade où il plante habituellement (les fameux 18%) puis tu retranches l'écran pour vérifier si il a pu continuer ou si... il est à nouveau planté au même endroit.



Après je vais essayer, mais au moment où je dois formater en NTFS, il y a un bouton « charger des pilotes » peux être que je dois charger des pilotes avant l’installation ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2017)

Aucune idée... j'ai installé Windows par l'assistant BootCamp au moins une dizaine de fois sur différents Mac, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de charger des pilotes à ce stade. Je me suis toujours contenté des pilotes que l'assistant Boot Camp telecharge lui-même


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

Onnwen a dit:


> il y a un bouton « charger des pilotes » peux être que je dois charger des pilotes avant l’installation ?


Non, ça ne sert à rien, ça ne fonctionne qu'avec un vrai PC. C'est pour cette raison que Boot Camp fait télécharger les pilotes dans une clé ou dans un disque USB externe.

Le problème est : si tu essaies, où vas-tu chercher les pilotes ?


----------

